# Expanding the Fursuit Head



## Pine (Jan 18, 2012)

Back in November, I received my first fursuit head in the mail. While putting it on, however, I noticed how tight it was. It wasn't too tight so I was still able to breathe, see, and move the jaw properly, but after a certain period of time (usually 30 minutes) it starts feeling uncomfortable. I think the main reason behind this is because I made the measurements for my head back in February of 2011, and I sent the information in early March. At this time, my head was shaven, so my hair might be adding a few centimeters to the circumference. That or my head could be growing :V

Would there be any way to stretch out the inside of the head without doing any damage to it? Is there anything I can wear under the head similar to Under-Armor (a Buzz-Lightyear styled thing) that could compress my hair for a better fit?


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 18, 2012)

Try a swim cap under a balaclava?


----------



## Pine (Jan 18, 2012)

Inashne117 said:


> Try a swim cap under a balaclava?



I was looking for the word. Thank you


----------



## Fay V (Jan 18, 2012)

You could try a tight fitting balaclava. I bought a meriano wool skimask recently and it does a good job of keeping my hair flat. Go to a local ski shop and look at the masks, there's bound to be some of the sweat wicking stuff there. 

what's the mask made of anyway?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2012)

shave off the first couple layers of your skin and it should fit much better.


----------



## Pine (Jan 18, 2012)

Fay V said:


> what's the mask made of anyway?



The outer layer of the inside is lined with a fabric that is 95% polyester and 5% lycra. The rest of it consists of foam, hard material for the eyes and nose, and of course, the furry outside.


----------



## Unca (Jan 21, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> shave off the first couple layers of your skin and it should fit much better.



I think this is a great idea >:


----------

